# The geese are coming



## saskjack (Jan 28, 2006)

Had 2 dozen Canadas fly over my house this am here in southern Saskatchewan wish they would have been some snows I would have broke their stride or tried to anyways. How is the migration moving?

Chad


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

Wow cant believe that there are canadas that far north already
:lol:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

noticed about 100 geese flying north over the last few weeks early man


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

Hard to believe geese are movin back north already, can't wait for the snows


----------



## oatsboy (Mar 29, 2005)

several high fly'n v's have been hitting the border every day this week,our golf course variety have been fluttering around here in mass non-stop all year.time to plan a road trip to the locale fuge.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

2 weeks of solid migration here along the Big Muddy. Lessors are really pushing North at a fast clip.

Heard a couple of reports of scattered flocks of snows pressing thru also.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

4CurlRedleg said:


> Heard a couple of reports of scattered flocks of snows pressing thru also.


Yup, they're here.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

What I call my honkers stopped by yesterday but their/my pond is still frozen. It rained all night here and we have sleet falling now. North central ND.


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

I had a half dozen fly over the house yesterday.


----------



## nowski10 (Jan 27, 2006)

Just 10 min. ago I just saw 8 fly over my house. TRF,MN


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 22, 2006)

I've been working from my home office this morning (upstate ny) I've been hearing flocks of canadas all morning - from 20 or so to upward of 100 per flock- about a flock every 15-20 minutes- I hear some now as I write this. We've very few snows however- not heard or seen any yet, occasionally see some in past years. Guess spring is about sprung!


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

I was in NY along the Hudson river today and it was none stop flocks heading north. There was a real strong wind from the south I think this pushed them along alittle sooner. I had to see atleast 25 flocks i worked outside all day and my co-workers realized I'm nuts, something how a grown man acts when he starts seeing geese again. :lol: Hollywood where are you located I'm in the catskill area


----------



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

I drove around Pick City, there were over 5k Canada on fields and ponds. no sighting for snow geese.... I supposed to bring honker caller and practice on field to get ready for this fall....


----------



## GooseFlocker (Aug 28, 2005)

Canada geese are starting to thin out here in Northern Illinois. I have a pair in the back pond mating.  Bet the migrants are heading north; hotter than a pepper sprout!! dd:


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

WE have probably 10,000+ geese down here in reno Nevada. It amazing how many there are. Usaully the disappear around Feburary but this year there sticking around. It sure is cool


----------



## R&amp;B OUTFITTERS (Feb 25, 2004)

Lots of honkers here now, lots of crows, saw 1 flock of snows about 20 birds. Cold weather for the next few days will slow down things.
snow coming for the weekend. season don't open till April 1st.


----------



## thegoosemaster (Feb 2, 2006)

theres geese migrating like crazy around my place in sw minnesota...a few (6 or so) snows mixed in with the big flocks of canada's and i saw one decent flock of snow just flyin by


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

thinning out a little bit round here with the cold temps


----------



## Goosehisperer (Mar 15, 2006)

We still have alota lota geese here in NY north of Albany. Atleast 500-1000 birds have stuck around here some of our fields are holding a lot of late cut corn.. Good to seel we have alot of mallards around to... Next season should be looking up... :strapped:


----------

